# Some pictures of the first 6 foals here!



## Erica (Apr 13, 2010)

Well these pictures are nothing special, I haven't had time to make any of them "pretty" and take good shots, so all I have his pasture shots.....of them just being 'kids'




but I still love them!

Some may have already seen these as I post them on my facebook page (it's just so easy....take picture from iphone, and hit upload...) that's my excuse as lame as it is - for JUST now getting around to posting these......several of these babies are over a month old now but of course there photos are usually less than a week old......

Erica's Cloverbud HOF x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF

AMHA/AMHR bay pinto filly

Of course her being the first foal of the year......and Clovers first foal as she was shown for many years this girl is so spoiled, I'm not sure she knows she is not human.....

at a few days old...






pictured at 6 weeks old now

born 2/21











Erica's Echos Adventuress x Little Kings Big City Buck

AMHA/AMHR TINY silver bay colt born 3/17 *Erica's Big City Lucky Charm

FULL sister to one of my favorites - ERica's Big City Echo Me Perfect

This boy is ALL attitude (so was his sister) he thinks he is the biggest foal out there (and low and behold very much the smallest!)















LM Hawks Queen of Denial x Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks HOF

AMHR colt - sticks out like a sore thumb next to his solid black dam











Picture of Deni and Echos boys together










Erica's Can't Touch This x Cross Country TAke My Breath Away HOF

AMHA/AMHR filly, who knows on color...

and wouldn't you know her two full brothers are as loud as they come and she only has a tiny tiny snip UNDER her chin - full sister t0 -08 colt - Erica's Too Much Too Touch, and 09 colt - Erica's X Marks the Spot

she had a little rough start - was a minimal dummy foal and took 14hrs of hourly holding her steady to nurse before she could latch on herself.....but by day two we were MUCH better and by day 3 finally running and bucking in her stall
















WallStreet Lucky Illusion x WallStreet Rock E Rock On

AMHR/ASPC colt - sorrel - *Erica's RockStar

full sister to 09 filly -Erica's Rocksann, who is breathtaking this year


----------



## Erica (Apr 13, 2010)

Erica's Just Wait and See x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF

AMHA/AMHR filly, bright sorrel with chrome and two blue eyes

full sister to - 07 colt, ERica's Take A Look At Me, 08 colt - Erica's Taking My Turn, 09 filly, Erica's Leave Me Breathless











Now if the rest would just hurry up and get here!!! These mares are going way late from my schedule this year......

I have 4 AMHR/ASPC *Pharaoh babies that I'm dying to see - by Glory, Heart, PQ and Annie

Ballerina is in foal (one of my favorite show mares for her first so I'm on pins and needles) AMHR/ASPC

I have 3 more Taker foals - Knocker, Angel, Bindy

and then another Big City foal - by Amy......

and maybe later an ASPC sired by "Roxxs" if the mare from teh sale of the century is really in foal - next times Docs out we are going to US to see if we can get an axp date.....as I have NO clue on her.


----------



## minih (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted on here! I can not get all the pics to come up on Facebook(slow dial up at home, facebook is blocked at work)



! They are all beautiful!


----------



## carlenehorse (Apr 13, 2010)

Erica beautiful foals. Do you still have Geisha Girl? I think that was her name.

Carlene


----------



## Erica (Apr 13, 2010)

> Erica beautiful foals. Do you still have Geisha Girl? I think that was her name.Carlene


NFC Rowdys GEisha Girl and Cross country Lil Bacon Bits - my 25yr old girls (who LOOK awesome - fat little girls and sassy!)

They both went to a wonderful retirement home here about 1.5hrs from me! So they can get pampered more in the older age, as with having 12 show horses up, foaling out 15 mares, 50 horses on the farm, and working full time away from the farm, I was just giving them the basics and as much attention as I could which wasn't as much time I they would have liked, and since I wasn't breeding them they are now in the perfect retirement home and getting spoiled!


----------



## wrs (Apr 13, 2010)

Again very nice. I just love the head on Clover's filly, well actually the whole filly.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 13, 2010)

CC x Taker filly is my fave so far I think....I'm crazy about chrome!!! Nice babies


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohhhhh



:wub



I love all six of those babies



:yes


----------



## CKC (Apr 13, 2010)

Love them all, but Lucky Charm is my favorite! He would fit right in here!

Kim


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2010)

You have some very beautiful babies -- many congratulations!!

Anna


----------



## AshleyNicole (Apr 13, 2010)

We saw most of them in person a few weeks ago and if it’s possible they all look even better in person.





Btw…. I can tell that Geisha, Bacon and Silver were spoiled way before they came here lol


----------



## carlenehorse (Apr 14, 2010)

Erica that is wonderful about Geisha Girl. Isn't it wonderful when you can find the perfect retirement home.

Thanks for letting me know.

I remember how she got pampered in her stall while you were waiting for a foal to come.

She probably enjoyed every moment.

Carlene


----------



## Reble (Apr 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS.. There is enough babies to make their own herd... Lovely


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 15, 2010)

Erica,

I can't believe how small your Echo's Adventures x Big City Bucks is. I know his sister from last year was tiny too. I guess my boy from the same crossing Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory got the big boy genes. He's not too big though. He's three now and just under 34 inches. I love every inch of him. He's a sweet heart, with a curious/likes to mess with everything side. He'll be driving in his first big show in Tennessee, but he drove back in March at a local show and got first out of three. That was officially his driving debut. Can't wait til Tennessee. I'm sorry you won't be able to make it, but those beautiful babies need to come first.


----------

